# Die Sims 3 bei Amazon-Charts auf Platz 1, Anno 1404 in Top 10 [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die Sims 3 bei Amazon-Charts auf Platz 1, Anno 1404 in Top 10 [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die Sims 3 bei Amazon-Charts auf Platz 1, Anno 1404 in Top 10 [ANZEIGE]


----------



## PDKM (7. Mai 2009)

Nicht böse gemeint aber "Platz 02: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009" 
wer will denn das Spiel haben? Da geh ich doch lieber raus. Auch die Grafik find ich jetzt nicht so toll.


----------



## McLee (7. Mai 2009)

PDKM schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint aber "Platz 02: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009"
> wer will denn das Spiel haben? Da geh ich doch lieber raus. Auch die Grafik find ich jetzt nicht so toll.



Es gibt so viele Spiele und Spieler auf dieser Welt ... nur weil es dir nicht gefällt?

Den gleichen Satz von dir würde ich zb. bei WoW wiedergeben, kp wie man sowas spielen kann aber wie man es sieht ... ist es sehr beliebt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Mai 2009)

PDKM schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint aber "Platz 02: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009"
> wer will denn das Spiel haben? Da geh ich doch lieber raus. Auch die Grafik find ich jetzt nicht so toll.



Ich sage nur: Landwirtschaftssimulator 2009: 120.000 Einheiten ausgeliefert - Landwirtschaftssimulator, Astragon,


----------



## wolf7 (7. Mai 2009)

PDKM schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint aber "Platz 02: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009"
> wer will denn das Spiel haben? Da geh ich doch lieber raus. Auch die Grafik find ich jetzt nicht so toll.




ist dir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass games in dieser Kategorie in Deutschland mit am meisten verkauft werden? 
das mag vllt an den sehr niedrigen Preisen liegen oder woran auch immer auf jeden fall wundern tut mich das nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Mai 2009)

Die Grafik von LS 2009 sieht für den Preis nicht mal so übel aus 
Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009 Demo: Screenshots und Freak-Benchmarks - Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009, Benchmarks,


----------



## Eyezz_Only (7. Mai 2009)

Naja...

Ich find das gar nicht mehr so merkwürdig mit den Charts, sei es nun bei Spielen oder eben bei Musik. Sieht bei Beidem ähnlich aus...

Anscheinend kaufen immer mehr Leute totalen Mist, anstatt die guten "Dinge" zu unterstützen (wie im Falle Anno 1404)...

Also ich werde mir diesen Teil der Anno-Serie wie jeden anderen der Serie zulegen, weil die Leute da einfach super Arbeit  (3 Jahre oder so) geleistet haben, und ich das auch gut finde...und nicht wie bei dem komischen Simulator die...
[/Ironie]
1 1/2 Wochen Programmierarbeit ...
[/Ironie]

Da zahl ich lieber für Anno knapp 70 Euro (Limited Ed) anstatt für Müll 5-10

MfG


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Mai 2009)

Eyezz_Only schrieb:


> ...
> [/Ironie]
> 1 1/2 Wochen Programmierarbeit ...
> [/Ironie]
> ...



naja ich find das spiegelt prima wieder wie wenige nen high end gaming rechner zuhause stehen haben... und da laufen so beknackte teile einfach drauf


----------



## Gast20150401 (7. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die Grafik von LS 2009 sieht für den Preis nicht mal so übel aus
> Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009 Demo: Screenshots und Freak-Benchmarks - Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009, Benchmarks,



Für die paar Euro sicherlich akzeptabel,aber Anno 1404 ist um längen besser,wenn auch teurer.


----------



## Peddaa (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich find's klasse, dass es auch mal "Außenseiter" in die Charts schaffen. Der Euro Truck Simulator soll sich ja auch recht gut verkauft haben.

Ich denke der Reiz dieser "Berufs-Simulatoren" liegt einfach darin, dass viele in ihrer Kindheit (oder auch noch als Erwachsener, so wie ich  ) z.B. auf einem Bagger Platz nehmen und diesen steuern wollten. Da das als Kind nicht ging und es heute auch nur recht wenige "Baggerländer" gibt wo man Bagger steuern kann, kauft man sich eben einen solchen Simulator.

PS: Kennt eigentlich shcon jemand den Sprengmeister-Simulator?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. Mai 2009)

Bei der Konkurenz ist es im Moment kein Wunder, dass Spiele wie der Landwirdschafts Simulator in die Top 10 kommen.

Es gibt seit Monaten kaum gute Spiele, wobei gerade 2008 auch zuviele rausgekommen sind 


Aber sei es drum, wem das Spiel gefällt, der solls sich holen, aber für mich ists auf jeden Fall nix.


----------



## Daniel_M (8. Mai 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Bei der Konkurenz ist es im Moment kein Wunder, dass Spiele wie der Landwirdschafts Simulator in die Top 10 kommen.



Zum Glück kommt ja bald Anno 1404 - das hole ich mir auch auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (8. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Zum Glück kommt ja bald Anno 1404 - das hole ich mir auch auf jeden Fall.


 

Da wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige sein


----------



## PowerSTAI (8. Mai 2009)

Naja kann’s mir schon Vorstellen warum Sims 3 jetzt bei Amazon Top 1 ist.
Da ja Rod Humble Höchstpersönlich Zugesichert hat das kein DRM bei die Sims 3 Benutzt werden wird. 
Sondern mähr oder weniger Alter Kopierschutz von Sims 2, wieder zum Einsatz kommen soll.
Da die meisten Anhänger von Sims 2, nicht Sims 3 Kaufen wollten, wenn DRM Benutzt wird für Sims 3.
Somit ist die Gemeinde Beruhigt und Bestellt jetzt Fleißig vor.
Deshalb Wundert mich es nicht das, die Sims 3, die Spitze Erklimmen.
Ist halt eine Riesige Gemeinde, von Alterstufen 6 bis 74 ...

Wenn es jemand interessiert mit dem Kopierschutz
Kann man hier Nachlesen.
Die Sims 2, Die Urbz und Die Sims - Die offizielle deutschsprachige Seite.


----------

